# To Do List for Week of 1-22-13



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I used to start to do lists for the month here a good while back. I've decided that I need them again. Since January is almost over I think I'm going to ease in with a one week to do list. Next week I'll start a February list. 

The way it works (for anyone who's not participated before) is this. You post your to do list. You come back to the thread and update your progress. Bragging is strongly encouraged! Before and after pictures would be awesome if you have that ability. And if you're brave.

Here's my To Do List for just this week:

1. Empty the extra bedroom that I'm planning on painting soon.

2. Clean up one quarter of the basement. (I mentally divide my basement into quarters for my sanity.)

3. Get my rams back into their own pasture and put all the ewes back together.

4. *DONE *Mop the Great Room floor. *Update: Currently on a break from mopping the Great Room. The Great Room is 900 sq ft. It's a huge job. I'm about 25% done now. I need a drink. Whew! 2nd Update: 50% done now. 100% Finished. 
*


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm starting something new this week in having a "focus room" each day and work in there on the various projects that need to be done. Yesterday was the kitchen and I got the pantry cleaned and organized (and my grocery list done and a menu plan as well). Today will be the bathrooms. So my plan for today is:

* a gazillion loads of laundry
* clean kitchen
* clean 1/2 bath
* clean master bath
* clean kids' bath
* general tidy
* put garbage out at the curb
* figure out medical bills and pay them
* read two chapters of the book that I'm leading the discussion on tonight!

So - Do you just edit your post when you're done or do you post a new post when you're done with your chores?


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

You can either edit the post or start a new one. Once we do the monthly lists you'll see that the board will only let you edit for a limited time or a limited number of times. I found that I could edit my posts for several days and then suddenly the edit option would disappear. Eventually I started quoting myself to edit my original post down the thread. In the past these threads would get several pages long.

You can post big project lists like the one I've done or a daily list as Annsni has done or BOTH. It's perfectly fine to do a monthly (or in this case) weekly list and then update the thread everyday with a daily list or even do a daily list only when you feel like you need one.

The purpose is to really just have a place to encourage each other and pat each other on the back for a job well done.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Great job on the pantry yesterday, Annsni! That is a huge job! One of my February tasks is going to be rearranging my kitchen cabinets. We moved in here nearly seven years ago and I haven't really done anything with them since I unpacked. I'm definitely not using my space effectively.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I love this idea, but I'm going to start small. Besides my normal cleaning checklists (which are a page by themselves) I would like to get these done:

&#9829; Make homemade baking and cookie mixes: Cornbread - *DONE*, Chocolate Chip Cookie - *DONE*, Brownie - *DONE *and Bisquick(maybe)
&#9829; Clear off kitchen table - *DONE*
&#9829; Finish taking down and storing Christmas decorations

&#9829; Make socks for the table and chairs. (So we can actually use them without me yelling, "Don't scratch the floor!")

I've been trying to make the baking and cookie mixes for months, but something else always comes up. And if I manage to keep my table cleared off for more than a few hours it's a miracle. LOL


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

This is my list that will extend into next month - I get sidetracked very easily so I give myself a bit of "wiggle room".
* Cut down the big mini blind and turn it into a roman shade - line all the shades with the extra mattress pads I just found when I started purging. And get them hung up.
* Make a cornice to go over the windows that the above shades are on.
* Put the labels I have made on the canisters in the pantry.
* Find fabric for the outside bench cushion I want to make.
*Start recovering the pontoon seats for my FIL's friend (traded my labor on these for a 6x8 enclosed trailer)
*KEEP THE KITCHEN CLEAN!
*Start early seeds


----------



## momagoat61 (Mar 30, 2008)

Fill the two raised flower beds that I build this past fall with dirt. 
Complete my bedroom closet renovations, install wire shelving. 
Go through the entire house and box up anything and everything that hasn't been used in the last year and drop off at Goodwill. If it hasn't been used in a year then I DON'T NEED IT!!!


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

How are you doing on today's list, Annsni?

I finished the Great Room floor. You can see how I edited my list in my OP.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

I got quite a bit done but of course had distractions. But all the bathrooms but the 1/2 is cleaned and I'm heading to the 1/2 now.

The garbage will be put out in a bit when I get the mail - it was late today.

I still need to get those medical bills done but I'm avoiding. LOL


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Great job, KyMama! I'm impressed. Clearing off a hot spot like a kitchen table can be hard.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you, thank you. I have a quick question about my table that maybe someone can answer. In the picture do you see that light colored spot on the table in between the chairs? It is bare wood, how can I fix that?


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

LOVE the look of the table!

They have these crayon like things at Home Depot and hardware stores that would cover that right up.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you. My DH works at a store that sells hardwood floors, I'm sure they carry the crayon things too. :smack


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

My plan for today is: 

1. Go to the grocery
2. Begin to empty the bedroom
3. Work on the basement primarily by getting caught up on the laundry
4. Have a decent dinner made tonight

*Update: I only got #1 & #4 done today. I'm afraid I'm getting sick. It was really cold here today and after I got back from the store I could not get warm! I spent most of the afternoon shivering under a blanket. *


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

I need to get done today:

* Go with my dad to get some paperwork sign to give me power of attorney in his affairs for the future (he's 87 so he's trying to get stuff put into place for when he passes away.

* Clean the kitchen
* Get dinner prepped
* go food shopping
* wash rags/whites
* clean 1/2 bath I never did yesterday
* do those medical bills from yesterday


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Annsni - Did you get those gazillion loads of laundry done? If so, I want to know your secret.  Laundry is my biggest problem around here, I swear it multiplies in the hampers.

&#9829; Unexpected trip to the store - DS15 "forgot" we were out of dog food - DONE (not like I had a choice)
&#9829; Cook something for dinner the family will actually eat. (Last night's crockpot beef stew was horrible.)


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

KyMama said:


> Annsni - Did you get those gazillion loads of laundry done? If so, I want to know your secret.  Laundry is my biggest problem around here, I swear it multiplies in the hampers.


I did. My secret? Just do it and fold each load before you move the next one to the dryer. So in other words, I don't unload it to a laundry basket but instead fold it immediately. 

OK - So paperwork with my dad is done and we went to lunch. I went food shopping and ran out of room on the small cart so I called it quits.  Now it's time to put the groceries away. ICK!


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Well, I didn't get much done yesterday with my list in my OP. I was so busy homeschooling that I forgot about everything else. I love and hate when that happens. Today is my baby's birthday. He is 9! My baby is 9. 

I'm still planning on working on the basement and bedroom today. I can't do the sheep until this weekend when my husband can help me. I don't even want to try to move my rams alone.

I have until Feb 1st to get all that done. I'm not giving up


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

I got a lot of tidying done yesterday thanks to hubby inviting a friend over.  I also ran out to get a long john shirt that I haven't needed in years (I can't find ANY of my old ones because I think I gave them to my daughters). I went riding and it was 20 degrees with a stiff breeze so I wanted that extra layer. I was actually really comfortable with what I was wearing!! Didn't ride much because the ground is so frozen and Whirl's feet were ouchy for some reason. 

So today I'm at work (I work at our church doing all of the media for Sunday mornings for three campuses). I'll be here until close to 5, I'm sure. I think I'll do spaghetti and meat sauce for dinner since I have nothing planned. 

I think one goal I have for the next few weeks is to completely clean the basement. It's gotten out of control and it really needs to be done. Pray for me! LOL


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

I wish they let you edit your posts longer than they do so I guess I'll just do it this way.


Wildfire_Jewel said:


> This is my list that will extend into next month - I get sidetracked very easily so I give myself a bit of "wiggle room".
> * Cut down the big mini blind and turn it into a roman shade - line all the shades with the extra mattress pads I just found when I started purging. And get them hung up. *UPDATE: 2 small windows are done and hung - the fabric is too heavy for the mini blind slats though so they don't go up very easil - oh well - it looks nicer and we never raise those blinds anyways.*
> * Make a cornice to go over the windows that the above shades are on.
> * Put the labels I have made on the canisters in the pantry.
> ...


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

KyMama said:


> I love this idea, but I'm going to start small. Besides my normal cleaning checklists (which are a page by themselves) I would like to get these done:
> 
> &#9829; Make homemade baking and cookie mixes: Cornbread - *DONE*, Chocolate Chip Cookie - *DONE*, Brownie - *DONE *and Bisquick(maybe)
> &#9829; Clear off kitchen table - *DONE*
> ...


Well I finally got the Christmas stuff put back in the garage attic. If it wasn't 70 degrees today it wouldn't have gotten done until spring.

&#9829; I have to get my bulk meat purchases divided and frozen today.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I would love to jump in here with you ladies. I have a couple of things I NEED to get done this week and then I will start on a February list. I need to clean out our closet and finish sewing 16 quilt blocks for the swap on here, and also finish putting together one more top that I am almost done with. Then, if time permits, I have a leaf quilt on my quilting machine I would like to finish quilting. That should get me through this week


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

I just need to find my motivation because I seemed to have misplaced it....


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

RedTartan said:


> Here's my To Do List for just this week:
> 
> 1. Empty the extra bedroom that I'm planning on painting soon.
> 
> ...


Okay, ladies, the final push has arrived. We just have today and tomorrow before the February lists go up. If you're a procrastinator, now is your time to shine.

I had a laundry disaster derail my basement attempts. My perfectly working washing machine agitated for 3 hours and filled my house with a burnt rubber smell a few days ago. I found out it will still work on the "casual" cycle. What does that even mean?  Anyway I'm going to limp along washing my clothes "casually" until I get paid again in 2 weeks. Then I've decided to get a Speed Queen made in the USA washing machine. They're built like a tank and have no computer parts. I'm kind of excited. Except that I was saving the money for a new fridge :stars:

Today I'm finishing the Basement Quarter and at least doing a couple 15 minute sessions in the spare bedroom I wanted to empty.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

I am so "off" today. I had a migraine yesterday and took Imitrex at bedtime and had a terrible night's sleep because it made me so dizzy and today I feel "floaty" from it. I'm going to have some tea and see if that helps but I think I'm laying low today.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Feel better, Annsni. I hate feeling 'floaty'.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks. I'm sitting at the computer with a cup of nice strong British tea and sugar and I'm feeling a little better so I think I can get some things done today. I'll eat a good breakfast first and then see what I need to do. I KNOW I need to get dinner in the crockpot after lunch and get laundry done. I also want to address the bathrooms.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Annsi - I hope your feeling better. 

I started packaging my meat and realized I didn't have enough foodsaver bags to get it all done. My DH picked me some up on his way home for me so it is all done now. 

I need to rant a little here, so feel free to ignore the rest of this post. We went to Sam's Club Saturday evening to pick up some of the meat I needed to package. We bought a country ham, two pork tenderloins, boneless "ribs" and chicken breasts. The chicken breasts were the only thing that was cut right and I think that's because it is prepackaged. I still have to slice them in half because they are huge, but I expected that. I asked for the country ham to be sliced Â¼" thick because we mainly fry it. My DH wasn't feeling well so I didn't take the time to examine it closely while we were at the store. Anyway, the ham was sliced Â½" thick. At this point of my repackaging I'm not happy, but maybe he misunderstood me because it's loud in the store. The tenderloins were supposed to be cut so that I get a roast from each end and sliced Â½" thick in the middle. He kind of looked at me with a blank look and I showed him their sign showing what I wanted. Nope, it has the middle in one chunk and the ends sliced. Grrrr! The boneless ribs, as I call them, are pork cut into lengths that are approximately 2" wide and 2" thick. These are already sliced and on the tray. I took them out of the tray tonight and they aren't sliced all the way through. Double Grrr! At this point I have already sliced the tenderloin because I'm not wasting the best part on roasts and now I have to cut these up too. I know I should have looked while we were in the store, but my main concern was getting out of there because of my husband. I think I am going to call the store in the morning and tell them about the poor job they did. It added so much time to this chore today that I'm just really aggravated right now. End of rant, thank you for listening or reading.


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

Well that's incredibly annoying! I don't blame you for ranting. :smack


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

That stinks KyMama! Maybe they'll give you a store credit to make up for their mistake. I'd ask for one.

Well, I did not get to the last two things on my list. So, life goes on and they get put on the February list.


----------

